# itunes and flip share



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 23, 2009)

when making/editing a movie in flipshare, why cant i use music in my itunes library:music i bought thru itunes (copyright issues?)  any work around?


----------



## bvibert (Nov 23, 2009)

The songs are probably locked (.m4P) so that they'll only work through itunes.  There are several hacks that I've found to 'unprotect' them (convert to .mp3) in the past, however the last time I looked some had been shut down by apple.  Most, if not all, of the hacks depended on using an earlier version of itunes, IIRC.  It's been a while since I've screwed around with it, sorry I don't remember more details.


----------



## dmc (Nov 23, 2009)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> when making/editing a movie in flipshare, why cant i use music in my itunes library:music i bought thru itunes (copyright issues?)  any work around?



because it's illegal?


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 23, 2009)

only if you get caught!


----------



## dmc (Nov 23, 2009)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> only if you get caught!



Sorry... that was just the musician side of me..


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 23, 2009)

so, is it illegal to walk around singing someone's song?


----------



## dmc (Nov 23, 2009)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> so, is it illegal to walk around singing someone's song?



I don't think so...


----------



## Geoff (Nov 23, 2009)

You can always download the song on BitTorrent.   If you already paid for it, it's perfectly legal to do so.


----------



## Geoff (Nov 23, 2009)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> so, is it illegal to walk around singing someone's song?



It's illegal to sing a copyrighted song for commercial use without paying royalty to the author.   

For example, the restaurants that sing happy birthday to their customers technically need to be paying a royalty to the decendants of Mildred & Patty Hill.  I believe the copyright for "happy birthday" finally expires in 2030.


----------



## Marc (Nov 23, 2009)

dmc said:


> because it's illegal?



I think a pretty strong argument could be made for the legality of such an act, assuming he were not planning on distributing said video commercially, under Fair Use doctrine.  

The electronic age has really farked with everyone's ideas on intellectual property and there are whack job extremists on both sides.


----------



## marcski (Nov 23, 2009)

Query?  If it is "legal" to record a movie on your DVR for your own personal use shouldn't it be "legal" to record a song from an internet radio station for your own personal use.  Isn't it akin to the "old" days when you'd hit record on your old box to tape a song off the radio also for your own personal, non-commercial use??


----------



## dmc (Nov 23, 2009)

marcski said:


> Query?  If it is "legal" to record a movie on your DVR for your own personal use shouldn't it be "legal" to record a song from an internet radio station for your own personal use.  Isn't it akin to the "old" days when you'd hit record on your old box to tape a song off the radio also for your own personal, non-commercial use??



No but it's illegal to record a DVD and then sell it...


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 24, 2009)

not reselling anything here.

its odd, when i access my itunes library via the flipshare editing tool, about 95% of my songs are grayed out (cannot click on them) even ones i burned in from CD, there are only a handful of songs that i can click on and use...why are some grayed out and some are ok?


----------



## dmc (Nov 24, 2009)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> not reselling anything here.
> 
> its odd, when i access my itunes library via the flipshare editing tool, about 95% of my songs are grayed out (cannot click on them) even ones i burned in from CD, there are only a handful of songs that i can click on and use...why are some grayed out and some are ok?



Maybe they are a different format...  Or have damaged headers or something..


----------



## Geoff (Nov 24, 2009)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> its odd, when i access my itunes library via the flipshare editing tool, about 95% of my songs are grayed out (cannot click on them) even ones i burned in from CD, there are only a handful of songs that i can click on and use...why are some grayed out and some are ok?



By default, iTunes will import music from a CD in AC3 format rather than MP3.   My wild-assed guess is that flipshare can't deal with Apple's AC3 codec.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 24, 2009)

is there a converter avail?


----------



## dmc (Nov 24, 2009)

Geoff said:


> By default, iTunes will import music from a CD in AC3 format rather than MP3.   My wild-assed guess is that flipshare can't deal with Apple's AC3 codec.



Seems logical..


----------



## marcski (Nov 24, 2009)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> is there a converter avail?



come on Quattro..there's a converter out there for everything and anything!

http://www.koyotesoft.com/indexEn.html

That's from a quick google search, I've never used that before.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 24, 2009)

is it 'legal????


----------

